# Solved: Downloads stop at 99% *all browsers*



## Alisha161

This keeps happening for quite a while now, but I didn't have much time to tackle it as I'm currently in the exams mode.

I'm normally quite self-sufficient and end up solving all my computer trouble all by myself, I ain't no noob.

But this time I give up: I've looked over so many threads over different forums and majority ended without a sufficient reply. Some had some basic advice that either did not help or wasn't applicable.

I think the first time I've noticed something's up was when updating Flash - it would stop at 99% for a very long time and eventually give an error message saying to check my internet connection or something. Well, but I did look and I'm still online. Then, I was to download some software for my phone - but the download won't complete. Neither in Firefox, nor Opera, nor silly old IE or Chrome. If I tried it in Safari, I bet it also wouldn't work (yes, I have that many browsers installed, just in case). It's just not browser-related.
Disk space? Mate, my computer is 3 TB of memory, no chance. A virus? My anti-virus never failed me, it does a great job at blocking nasties, and I performed TWO full scans, and yet it found nothing suspicious. Is it blocking? Don't think so either, it would say that something was stopped.

Does anyone have any advice? What on Earth is going on??
I know there were threads like this here already, but died away slowly. Please don't leave me here like this!


----------



## Phantom010

Can you download while in Safe Mode with Networking?

*How to Start Windows 8 in Safe Mode with Networking*


----------



## Alisha161

Yes I can, tried with both Samsung Kies and Abobe Flash.
Sorry for the delay in replying, was a bit busy in-between.


----------



## Phantom010

This means there is an application interfering in Normal Mode.

Try a Clean Boot troubleshooting procedure to hopefully isolate the offending application.

*How to Perform a Clean Boot *


----------



## Alisha161

Okay, I will do that whenever I find a moment&#8230;
I might not be available for some time again as I'm about to have 3 days in a row of exams, but hopefully I should be back on Thursday afternoon&#8230;

EDIT: I've still done it, and with everything but my antivirus disabled, it still happens! Does it mean it's the culprit? Well, I'm about to check out even though it's risky with all protection off&#8230;
EDIT2: Oh wait, it failed for one app, but works for the others&#8230; Hmm, what's even happening&#8230; Either way, it's not the antivirus then (Avast, by the way)


----------



## Alisha161

You were right, there was something, and I got the issue solved now! Thanks a lot!!! :up:

At the Task Manager Start-Up tab, there was one thing called&#8230; &#8220;Program&#8221;. I'm not even joking, and it had the blank paper icon and no other info. Got no idea what on Earth that was, looked like a remainder after some uninstalled software. Either way, whatever it was, I had that disabled and the problem has completely disappeared. 

I was gonna take take a screenshot of it for others to see, but when I checked today&#8230; it was gone! There is no such listed there anymore. Which is odd, but then thank goodness it's not there to cause any more trouble. Glad to get my computer back


----------



## Phantom010

Glad you got it sorted out! :up:


----------



## Alisha161

Uh-oh. I'm afraid the issue is back.
Of course, I did everything again, going as far as disabling everything, even the antivirus, to no avail.

It has resurfaced again when I downloaded and installed a recommended Knowledge Base file from Windows that was supposed to solve an error that I got when trying to download a system update, another issue I'm currently battling with. After restarting the computer, you could no longer download anything, it would stop at 99% again. Not mentioning that the KB thing downloaded didn't solve the issue and the update still fails: with _error 80246002_, to be precise.

Are these two problems linked You think?

EDIT: But you can still download as normal in the Safe Mode.


----------



## Golden_

It could be connected seeing that if your downloads stops at 99%, then chances are, any update you download would also encounter the same problem.

It seems a third-party application is still interfering with your ability to download. Use safe mode to install your updates for now. And have you tried looking over at a list of installed programmes if you notice any third-party of which you are not aware of?

Also, what anti-virus are you using? It is possible that your anti-virus could be corrupting these downloads. The error you cited appears to be an error shown if the downloaded file is damaged or corrupted.


----------



## Alisha161

Few posts back I've mentioned the anti-virus is Avast, but I've tried disabling it too with the same effect (or rather the lack of it) until... I've downloaded another Knowledge Base file for a different error I've encountered during updating and guess what?

My computer is now 100% up-to-date and *everything downloads an normal* once again. So bizarre... Windows 8 is a mystery.


----------

